# New dove is having watery droppings ...



## SandraM (Dec 22, 2014)

Hi there everyone -

About two weeks ago, I got a new ringneck dove as a companion for my male who's mate passed back in December. They get along well, and had the usual pecking and adjustment period, but are best companions now. The reason for my concern now is that about 2 days ago the new dove has been having very watery stool. She (or he?) has been acting normally: eating, drinking, cooing, and whatnot. At this point, I don't know if it's a female or male. It has been cooing up a storm, and at one point bowed and cooed to my male. She sits in the little nest I made for them, and wing flicks often. 
Anyway, I put some apple cider vinegar in their water, and her stool firmed up without an issue. Today, I took them off the vinegar, and her stools are back to being watery. I'm very concerned about her. What could be going on?


----------



## johnnorm2 (Sep 26, 2014)

hi i am no expert but when my pigeons had loose stools the vet gave them 4 in 1 after a swab and droppins test witch got them right again maybe this will help you


----------



## SandraM (Dec 22, 2014)

Well she just had a nice firm formed poop, and she hasn't had vinegar in her water since early this morning. She has a good appetite and is eating now. Could it be stress? She just got done with a hard molt. I put some ACV in their water as a precaution.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi SandraM,

Hens typically have 'messy' droppings when in egg laying mode. Make sure they are getting their vits & mins and additionally, it would be a good idea to keep some liquid calcium on hand to replenish her calcium reserves...


----------



## SandraM (Dec 22, 2014)

That's what I'm thinking as well, but I'm not completely certain it's a female yet since "she" has been cooing, wing-flicking, and bowed and cooed at one point. As of now, the ACV has firmed up her poos.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Unfortunately in terrms of sexing your pij, hens can do all of that....it gets nuanced, though. If you have time and feel inclined, post a head profile of ur bird and straight on full body pic...

You might enjoy the following old posts from years gone by here:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=33490&postcount=5

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=33493&postcount=8


Dano 7 doesn't put put much stock in the shape of the head, but I usually get it right using that method up around 90+%. Though I do have a hen now that fooled me and all my pigeon friends as well.


----------



## SandraM (Dec 22, 2014)

It's nota very good picture, but this is "her". I can get better ones tomorrow.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

I used the pij word and forgot...yes you have a dove yet they are both in the same genus and when I've watched the courtship behavior of mourning doves, there is little discernible difference. I also have a little male ringneck/laughing dove.

It looks like a female to me but I will check in tomorrow and look for any other pictures you post.


----------



## SandraM (Dec 22, 2014)

Here are some more pictures.


----------

